

Nex2.co - A site I've made to let you share 2 web pages side by side. - shmeano
http://nex2.co

======
shmeano
I wanted to send 2 pages to a friend side by side, and couldnt find a site
that did it.

Feedback appreciated!

A lot of the larger websites don't work due to cross-domain restrictions for
iFrames, and the block errors aren't standardised unfortunately so I've not
got an error catch yet. Saying that, the majority of pages do work!

------
mikecane
Using Firefox 18, all I get is a blank screen.

~~~
shmeano
Ah! Thanks for saying. I can't figure out why, but the jquery.animate-
colors.js scripts that I'm using are failing on my site, but work on the demo
page at: <http://www.bitstorm.org/jquery/color-animation/>

Odd

EDIT: Found it! Firefox couldnt handle the jquery transition from no
background-color, to a color. It needed a background-color to be set first.

~~~
mikecane
I can see the page. Color changing background is annoying. Now all works, tho.
Tx.

